# FBH Website - Chris Newman



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Now im not sure if there has been a post about it as I haven't been real active here lately but I just want to say well done!

Its Simple, clean, modern and more importantly up-to date!

I actually got very excited when I visited and wasn't the same old stuff.
and I know it isn't one of the big issues but it can only help

one small step and all that :no1:

Please pass along my thanks and appreciation 

Tasha


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Way to go Tony and Chris (and whoever else helped..? Adam?? .... great job :2thumb:

You may want to just check the links for BRAS and TCHG, as they don't seem to be working (for me anyway) when I tried it! :whistling2: Always something to go again on :lol2:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Bras does not work for me either, did they have a website or are they building one?

And TCHG has no hyperlink at all


----------

